
Fun with Ruby 1.9 Regular Expressions - raju
http://pragdave.blogs.pragprog.com/pragdave/2008/10/fun-with-ruby-19-regular-expressions.html
======
shadytrees
Old school: <http://is.gd/4q57>

(Actually <http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html#>(DEFINE) but the URL parser
seems to hate this)

